# Parliament in lockdown



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

Four-wheel drive car said to have driven over Westminster Bridge knocking down pedestrians this afternoon

'Asian' knifeman then got into the grounds of Parliament where he reportedly stabbed a police officer

The 'middle-aged' attacker was then shot by armed officers as the area was cleared by emergency services

Parliament was suspended and the Prime Minister was rushed from the scene in an unmarked police car
Parliament shooting: Man shot at Westminster Bridge | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Muppet (Mar 22, 2017)

Watching it now. 

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

At this point what is most noticeable to me is that in all of the pics posted so far, the police presence seems somewhat tame.   I've seen only one noticeably armed officer, and he appeared dressed like the tactical guys used to dress in the TV show SWAT.

Had this happened in the U.S., there would be more cops than bystanders, and they would mostly look liked they just walked off the set of the latest Navy SEAL movie and brought the weapons with them.

Personal opinion, but the Brit's reaction is more calming.

*To Add:*  Pretty Good Summary Here


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Devildoc (Mar 22, 2017)

Did they see the Griswolds driving around?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> At this point what is most noticeable to me is that in all of the pics posted so far, the police presence seems somewhat tame. I've seen only one noticeably armed officer, and he appeared dressed like the tactical guys used to dress in the TV show SWAT.



Well look who decided to show up!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 22, 2017)

Asian=Pakistani.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes in the UK Asian often means Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi. 

No real surprises on this one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

Listening to a local media member whom I trust.  He is saying that the Police Officer who was killed was engaging the knife wielder and preventing him from entering Parliament.  

Have to wonder if he was armed.  

Damn


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 22, 2017)

She, I think. 

Could have been. The general duties bobbies aren't armed there but there are quite a few around significant sites. I think (?) the guy was shot at the same time he stabbed her so it would stand to reason that she was.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

Bad Guy #1 of 2 (have we confirmed that there are 2 yet?)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Could have been. The general duties bobbies aren't armed there but there are quite a few around significant sites. I think (?) the guy was shot at the same time he stabbed her so it would stand to reason that she was.



_The unarmed officer who died has been named by Scotland Yard as 48-year-old father Keith Palmer._


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 22, 2017)

Well fuck, never trust the internet.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 22, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Well fuck, never trust the internet.



He said... *on the internet*.

Humor complete, RIP Officer Palmer.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2017)

Damn,  rest in peace Officer Keith Palmer, your watch is over brother.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bad Guy #1 of 2 (have we confirmed that there are 2 yet?)
> 
> View attachment 18318



"Asian."


----------



## Dame (Mar 22, 2017)

Five dead and 40+ injured. Rest in peace to the victims.


Rot in hell you sonofabitch.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2017)

Yikes.  I had only heard about the one dead.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 22, 2017)

RIP Brother.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 22, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Brother! Wish I could have been there for you!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 23, 2017)

RIP.

I understand the logic behind the unarmed Bobbies but given the current situation, every officer should have a sidearm.


----------



## CDG (Mar 23, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> "Asian."



Wait, Khalid Masood isn't an Asian name?  Also, ISIS is claiming responsibility.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/23/...3&nl=breaking-news&nlid=79207956&ref=headline


----------



## Teufel (Mar 23, 2017)

CDG said:


> Wait, Khalid Masood isn't an Asian name?  Also, ISIS is claiming responsibility.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/23/...3&nl=breaking-news&nlid=79207956&ref=headline


Probably not Korean.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 23, 2017)

CDG said:


> Wait, Khalid Masood isn't an Asian name?  Also, ISIS is claiming responsibility.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/23/...3&nl=breaking-news&nlid=79207956&ref=headline



In Britain, Asian means South Asia; Pakistani, Afghani or Indian.  What Americans consider Asian, Brits call them Oriental.


----------



## nitrohuck (Mar 24, 2017)

I was just outside the Parliament building where this happened in October.... Sort of surprised he made it into the courtyard, there were literally dozens of armed police with MP5's and m4's surrounding that building. Most major tourist attractions and/or Gov't buildings have multiple armed police in London. Perhaps they will start training more officers to carry firearms.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 24, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> In Britain, Asian means South Asia; Pakistani, Afghani or Indian.  What Americans consider Asian, Brits call them Oriental.



It might need to be said a fourth time. 

No wonder these guys aren't in the Commonwealth. Jeez.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 24, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bad Guy #1 of 2 (have we confirmed that there are 2 yet?)
> 
> View attachment 18318



OK. Some may disagree but hey, we can do that. With that said, my experience of 17 years as a paramedic in the hood says this: Why are the paramedics working this guy? A MASCAL is going on, including a down cop, innocent folks. Now, at the very least, 4 to 5 medics will be working this trauma code, taking a MICU out of service, now requiring a shock trauma bay / trauma doc to open his chest. Now, a trauma bay is out of service, all of this taking resources that are needed elsewhere. Don't get me wrong. I am not Monday morning QB this thing, maybe a little but in any MASCAL, a dead person is black tagged / white sheeted, move on to those you can save. Not sure of the jerk off was agonal (barely breathing) but by the looks, he is intubated (breathing tube) and C.P.R. is going on (one handed might I add), pumping any blood what is left onto ground. He is D.R.T. Leave him there and move to a salvageable patient. I get it, but don't agree on working a dead person in a MASCAL, been there, done it.

Edit: looking again at the pic, they may be holding pressure to the chest wound AND preforming C.P.R., I was not there but stand by my stance,

In other news. Those dudes in regular clothes and tact'd out. They cops or military?

M.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 24, 2017)

Muppet said:


> OK. Some may disagree but hey, we can do that. With that said, my experience of 17 years as a paramedic in the hood says this: Why are the paramedics working this guy? A MASCAL is going on, including a down cop, innocent folks. Now, at the very least, 4 to 5 medics will be working this trauma code, taking a MICU out of service, now requiring a shock trauma bay / trauma doc to open his chest. Now, a trauma bay is out of service, all of this taking resources that are needed elsewhere. Don't get me wrong. I am not Monday morning QB this thing, maybe a little but in any MASCAL, a dead person is black tagged / white sheeted, move on to those you can save. Not sure of the jerk off was agonal (barely breathing) but by the looks, he is intubated (breathing tube) and C.P.R. is going on (one handed might I add), pumping any blood what is left onto ground. He is D.R.T. Leave him there and move to a salvageable patient. I get it, but don't agree on working a dead person in a MASCAL, been there, done it.
> 
> Edit: looking again at the pic, they may be holding pressure to the chest wound AND preforming C.P.R., I was not there but stand by my stance,
> 
> ...



They were police mate, part of SCO19.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 24, 2017)

CDG said:


> Wait, Khalid Masood isn't an Asian name?  Also, ISIS is claiming responsibility.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/23/...3&nl=breaking-news&nlid=79207956&ref=headline



He was born in England and converted to Islam in later life. His birth name was Adrian Elms.

He was a violent criminal with a history of convictions spanning 20 years and had been under investigation at one stage by MI5 for links to extremism but fell off the radar then, up until this. I hope the cunt died screaming.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 24, 2017)

Muppet said:


> OK. Some may disagree but hey, we can do that. With that said, my experience of 17 years as a paramedic in the hood says this: Why are the paramedics working this guy? A MASCAL is going on, including a down cop, innocent folks. Now, at the very least, 4 to 5 medics will be working this trauma code, taking a MICU out of service, now requiring a shock trauma bay / trauma doc to open his chest. Now, a trauma bay is out of service, all of this taking resources that are needed elsewhere. Don't get me wrong. I am not Monday morning QB this thing, maybe a little but in any MASCAL, a dead person is black tagged / white sheeted, move on to those you can save. Not sure of the jerk off was agonal (barely breathing) but by the looks, he is intubated (breathing tube) and C.P.R. is going on (one handed might I add), pumping any blood what is left onto ground. He is D.R.T. Leave him there and move to a salvageable patient. I get it, but don't agree on working a dead person in a MASCAL, been there, done it.
> 
> Edit: looking again at the pic, they may be holding pressure to the chest wound AND preforming C.P.R., I was not there but stand by my stance,
> 
> ...


I don't care if he was salvageable, they know he was the bad guy and that should have moved him to the back of the line for treatment.  I hope he was crying like a baby as he bleed 0ut.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 24, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> I don't care if he was salvageable, they know he was the bad guy and that should have moved him to the back of the line for treatment.  I hope he was crying like a baby as he bleed 0ut.



Exactly. That's what I'm saying...

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> RIP.
> 
> I understand the logic behind the unarmed Bobbies but given the current situation, every officer should have a sidearm.



No sarcasm intended, but I do not understand the logic. Is it to give off a less threatening vibe to the public, or to prevent police escalating a situation?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 24, 2017)

The logic is more or less twofold: stop an arms race between police and crims and to linger in an old fashioned view that the people don't think the police need to be armed day to day. I can't speak to how true the second one is these days- I can ask around- but the first is dangerous, IMO. The problem is, in my view, not just that the police are unarmed (so are ours, day to day) but that they do not have any firearms training at all at a general duties level and consequently have no access to firearms (unlike here where there are pistols and rifles in the cars). 

I think it's probably a lot more complicated than what I can write about in all honesty- there probably is a vibe about being nonthreatening but I do wonder how much of it is old attitudes.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm at a conference and one of the guys in the class is a firearms officer in the Met.  His take is that there will likely be an increase in PCs being issued with Tasers. Whether they will add more firearms officers is a different issue altogether.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> I don't care if he was salvageable, they know he was the bad guy and that should have moved him to the back of the line for treatment.  I hope he was crying like a baby as he bleed 0ut.



The bad guys aren't as talkative after they're dead.  I'm glad they're going to be able to question and investigate him.  I'm also glad he got shot up prior to being captured.


----------



## Rapid (Mar 26, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> The bad guys aren't as talkative after they're dead.  I'm glad they're going to be able to question and investigate him.  I'm also glad he got shot up prior to being captured.



He's pretty dead. Not going to be talking much, unfortunately.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 26, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> The bad guys aren't as talkative after they're dead.  I'm glad they're going to be able to question and investigate him.  I'm also glad he got shot up prior to being captured.


True, but sometimes killing is more effective and satisfying.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2018)

*- UPDATE -*

I get that self-preservation is human nature, but don’t you have to try and do ‘something’?  Distract, chase, something other than lock yourself in the car and watch your brother officer be attacked?  And then be ‘knighted’ after?

Police chief locked himself in car as terrorist stabbed PC to death at Commons

A senior member of the police locked himself in his car and watched as a terroriststabbed his colleague to death at the House of Commons, an inquest has heard.

The acting Commissioner of the Metropolitan Police stayed in his car as Khalid Masood murdered an unarmed officer because he had no protective equipment.


Sir Craig Mackey, now Deputy Commissioner of Scotland Yard, had been to a meeting with Policing Minister Brandon Lewis and was being driven out of the Palace of Westminster when the carnage unfolded on March 22 last year.

Masood, 52, had mowed down pedestrians on Westminster Bridge before crashing his hired SUV into the perimeter fence near the Houses of Parliament, running through the gates and stabbing unarmed Pc Keith Palmer to death.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 9, 2018)

Self preservation should be secondary to protecting the public and coming to the aid your fellow officers for _any LEO.  _The perp had a knife, not a machine-gun. I could understand if the Chief was decrepit, but he looks pretty husky to me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2018)

Un-excusable.....you should be ashamed Craig Mackey


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 9, 2018)

That's infuriating. He watched palmer get murdered, but wouldn't get out to help because he had no equipment?

He could have distracted him, thrown freaking change at him, hell, hit him with the damn car.


----------



## Box (Oct 9, 2018)

Maybe he was worried about the Mayor accusing him of a hate crime if he got involved.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 9, 2018)

What equipment should he have had?  It’s the UK; all he was missing was a stick, a stab vest...and balls. 

Craig Mackey is a pussy. Change my mind.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 9, 2018)

Just another male subject who lacks the scrotal mass to be a man and help his brother out....


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 9, 2018)

policemedic said:


> What equipment should he have had?  It’s the UK; all he was missing was a stick, a stab vest...and balls.
> 
> Craig Mackey is a pussy. Change my mind.



He's not a pussy. A pussy would at least he honest enough to say he's scared, and that's why he did nothing. 

He just made excuses for watching one of his peers get murdered. He's a spineless 'effing coward.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 9, 2018)

If a cop is afraid to do his job he shouldn't be a cop.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 9, 2018)

Absolutely indefensible. He should be sacked/made step down.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2018)

If you sit idly by while your friend/colleague gets stabbed and do nothing, what does that say about your ethos?


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2018)

It says a lot....


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 9, 2018)

I hope their union(s) take this up. Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 9, 2018)

Unsat.   

But, hey, at least he got to be Deputy Commissioner of Scotland Yard.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 10, 2018)

I've never been in a situation like that and I hope I never will be.  I like to think I'd do "something," but I don't know for sure because I was never tested in that way.

...but I'm pretty sure that guilt, and pride, would have caused me to resign if I literally sat around and watched another cop get murdered, and did nothing but protect my own ass.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 11, 2018)

Update:

*Police chief who locked himself in car during Westminster terror attack to retire amid calls to investigate him.*

Police chief who locked himself in car during Westminster terror attack to retire amid calls to investigate him

London police chief faces calls to resign after locking himself in his car | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Grunt (Oct 11, 2018)

He was undoubtedly in the wrong line of work. Things like this make we wonder what type of career he had when he was actually doing LE work. How many times did he not do something that he should have done due to fear? 

With that said, he needs to resign.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 11, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I've never been in a situation like that and I hope I never will be.  I like to think I'd do "something," but I don't know for sure because I was never tested in that way.



If you saw one of your troops in trouble, I have no doubt you would react.....it’s that simple.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 12, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I've never been in a situation like that and I hope I never will be.  I like to think I'd do "something," but I don't know for sure because I was never tested in that way.
> 
> ...but I'm pretty sure that guilt, and pride, would have caused me to resign if I literally sat around and watched another cop get murdered, and did nothing but protect my own ass.



The Infantry in you would come roaring out, sir. 

You’d probably have ordered your driver to run him over. 😈


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 12, 2018)

Definition of a buddy fucker.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 12, 2018)

Sir Craig Mackey has been accepted into the the honorable.....


----------

